# Audio System suggestions



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello All...

I have a Cruze with Nav and Pioneer. The Pioneer system sucks. If money is no object what would you install keeping the factory radio?

I was thinking JL components and JL 12 sub in tiny box. 

Lets please see your suggestions for front door/center/rear door/rear deck and what have you done to YOUR Cruze. What Amp?

thanks.
Chris


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Money is no object? Hehe... here goes. 

WoofersEtc.com - Elate 6 2W - Morel 6" Elate SW 2 Way Component System

2 sets of these. I would install the back set of tweeters where the 6x9's go on the pioneer system. 

Then 2 of these. 
WoofersEtc.com - Ultimo 12 - Morel 12" SQ/SPL 4 Ohm 1000 Watt Subwoofer

2 of these to run everything active.
WoofersEtc.com - MHD900/5 - JL Audio 5 Channel 900 Watt Class D Amplifier

And this to be the brains behind the operation. 
WoofersEtc.com - MS-8 - JBL Digital Sound Processor

This will blow away anything JL speakers can muster in terms of sound quality


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

There is a kit made for other gm stereos that plugs in line with the stereo connector that is supposed to give you full line out capability I tried finding the post but i couldn't. 

There are also several universal devices that will adjust for factory eq and provide a flat line out using your stock system 

Audio Converter | Sound Processor


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> Money is no object? Hehe... here goes.
> 
> WoofersEtc.com - Elate 6 2W - Morel 6" Elate SW 2 Way Component System
> 
> ...


What about the center channel on the dash? The OEM radio must be processing that signal thru to the Center. I guess that GM factory plug and play kit is a must have to bypass this?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Autobahn said:


> What about the center channel on the dash? The OEM radio must be processing that signal thru to the Center. I guess that GM factory plug and play kit is a must have to bypass this?


Just eliminate it because it's pointless.

I also forgot to mention that you will need to dynamat the doors on the car to get better midbass response.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have an re audio seX 10" in a ported box running off of a hifonics 1000rms amp and it sounds great. It surprised me with how loud it is and it barely takes up any trunk space. Also it only cost me around 350 for everything including the loc and amp install kit.


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> Just eliminate it because it's pointless.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that you will need to dynamat the doors on the car to get better midbass response.



Can you remove the Pioneer amp all together? Where is that amp located in the car?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i know the factory amp for the non pioneer is in the trunk under the passenger side cover. i don't see you being able to remove it if your going to run the factory deck because none of your speakers would work...if you just add a nice sub i think you would be surprised at how good our stereos sound for stock...they just need that extra boost that a sub will give you...don't get me wrong a nice set of component speakers would definitely help but unless your going for crazy amounts of bass and plan to run them off of a 4 channel amp you really won't need them or get the full potential out of them...if your looking for a good deal check this out:

Car Audio Stereo - Car Subwoofers - Car Amplifiers and Speakers

this is where i got my system...they tend to run alot a deals here and there so keep an eye out...hopefully this helps you out


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i have an re audio seX 10" in a ported box running off of a hifonics 1000rms amp and it sounds great. It surprised me with how loud it is and it barely takes up any trunk space. Also it only cost me around 350 for everything including the loc and amp install kit.



THat is the exact sub I'm looking at purchasing.


Invest in something worth your money for sure. Just my thoughts, consider looking into something aside from JL Audio. There are much better brands out there. Here are a few I've heard and I personally love the sound for the music i listen to.


RE Audio......Sonic Sound Labs......Massive Audio......Boston Acoustics......Rainbow Audio......Alumapro......


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

+1 on keeping an open mind on audio equipment. although jl is a great product they are a little pricey for what you get. I agree there are many great brands out there i personally have had my re audio, kicker (including the cvr,cvx,l5 and l7), fosgate back when they were good...lol....there all great products i have also messed around with alpine...don't get me wrong if you get a w7 you may possibly crap your pants but you will definitely pay for it..

and as for my little champ the re audio seX 10" in a ported box...this is one impressive little sub...i couldn't even imagine what the 12" would put out for sound


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for that link, Osiris. I'm now going to order the 1500w Visonik setup, lol.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> There is a kit made for other gm stereos that plugs in line with the stereo connector that is supposed to give you full line out capability I tried finding the post but i couldn't.
> 
> There are also several universal devices that will adjust for factory eq and provide a flat line out using your stock system
> 
> Audio Converter | Sound Processor


 
Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive

This is the converter with the connector


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the audio setup currently

Focal Utopia Mids
Focal Utopia Crossover
Dynaudio Tweeters
Alpine 4 channel amp 
RF T1 15 inch Sub 
Pheonix Gold Xenon 600RMS Mono amp

Now the audio i will redo will be ... and this is coming soon
Brax Tweeters
Brax Midrange
Zapco C2k.4
Zapco C2k.6
1 15 DDesigns Sub
and the rest old setup i'll move back ^_^


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

what do you guys think of this?

Kicker 11PH12 (11ph12) 100W Sealed Amplified Loaded Sub Enclosure


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

for that amount of money you could get something alot better for example my set up is a 1000w rms amp, 10" re audio seX in a ported box and all the install equipment for the same price...it would probably sound alright i just think you can get alot more for your money


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Did you get the reaudio ported box? 
RE Audio UB-10B (UB10B) Enclosure Jam Box Subwoofer Enclosure


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> Just eliminate it because it's pointless.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that you will need to dynamat the doors on the car to get better midbass response.


I agreed with you up until here. I've never seen a factory system come closer to imaging than this car with this center channel. In most cars, the center channel is NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER done correctly but this car seems to have a pretty decent chance if that little 3.5 is utilized correctly.... 



kevin1214 said:


> This is the audio setup currently
> 
> Focal Utopia Mids
> Focal Utopia Crossover
> ...



Keep the Focals with the Zapcos and you'll have quite the system on your hands there sir!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

no i didn't get that enclosure i went with this

Sonic Sub Boxes 1SV10-BLACK Single 10" Vented MDF Enclosure

its a great box for the money. the only issue i had was that i had to trim out the sub hole quite a bit. i would guess at least an 1/8" in diameter to fit my beastly little 10". the seX 10" is rather large for a 10".


----------



## daverobby (Jul 17, 2011)

I am going to keep the factory head in place and add a Alpine PXE-H660 System Integration Audio Processor. Alpine 450 amp. New 6 1/2 front speakers, 6x9 in the rear deck. I have not decided on what sub I will use, probably some thing small.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Autobahn said:


> what do you guys think of this?
> 
> Kicker 11PH12 (11ph12) 100W Sealed Amplified Loaded Sub Enclosure



One thing you should know about Kicker. It's not even the real name of the company. Which means that there are big chances of knock off brands and such with the label Kicker on them. This gave me the idea to never toy with them again.  

I would invest in an RE Audio sub. I've heard on complaints from a lot of people that use this sub. The SEX series is ideal. You will want to consider buying a box locally as well unless you find a decent box for it. When you purchase a good sub, you will need a good box. SPend your money right the first time and you won't have to upgrade for a long time. 

For you amp selection, make sure you amplify 2 times the amount of RMS to your sub. This is just a rule of thumb for any system your powering. If your Sub is 500 watts RMS, pay the money and purchase a 1000watt RMS amplifier. This creates less stress on your amp, your sub, and your electrical system for your car. Long story short, invest in a good system, not a cheap one that you won't like after a few songs........


----------

